

GitHub puts founder on leave, kicks wife out of office after harassment claim - jarjoura
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/03/github-puts-founder-on-leave-kicks-wife-out-of-office-after-harassment-claim/

======
jarjoura
Not sure why this isn't on the front page already?! Especially when this time
last year Adria Richards' story wouldn't go away for a week.

